# Tron: Legacy



## orb451 (Dec 20, 2010)

Tron bitches. Anyone see it this weekend???? Any desire to? I'm a fan of the original. I was obsessed with it when it came out waaaaaaaay back before most of you fuckers were even born  

This new one was kind of meh. Not horrible, but certainly not as good as I was hoping.

Visually I thought it was pretty neat, the 3D wasn't all that necessary though, didn't really *add* to the story much if at all.

Overall I'd give it 2 & 1/2 stars out of 5.


----------



## synrgy (Dec 20, 2010)

I'd give it a solid 3 out of 5; exactly what I expected from what I usually refer to as a 'popcorn flick'.

Saw it on Friday. Our company's CFO offered to take any interested employees to see it on company time AND on company dime. NO WAY I was gonna pass that up!

I actually never much cared for the original as a film. As a concept, sure, I'm a nerd and I'm all over anything that puts humans inside the digital world. I just kinda think the film was -- while ahead of it's time -- still well short of the mark it was aiming for and surprisingly slow paced. **Just my opinion, of course**

Anyway, I thought Tron: Legacy was a vast improvement. Pretty well paced, some great action sequences, and a few choice Lebowski-esque lines from Jeff *edit* Bridges for the win. Plus, Olivia Wilde was incredibly cute and I actually appreciated that they made her character more of an innocent than an overtly sexual type which would have been a little out of place, although the obvious/common/popular thing to do.

It did enough that I actually wanted to experience the world they created first hand, and that's all this kind of movie really has to do to be a success with me. Same reason Avatar worked, for me. I wanna go check out Pandora, and I wanna go check out the Grid, not to mention spend some time in Middle Earth or the Matrix. 

I thought the effects for KLU (the younger of the 2 Jeff Daniels characters) were a little wonky, though. Whenever they did a close up of his face and he spoke, the mouth movements just looked... Weird. Constrained is maybe a good word for it.


----------



## Rev2010 (Dec 20, 2010)

Curious to see it but I haaate going to the theater these days. In my area there are too many douchebags that talk during the movie, get their cellphone calls, etc. I may come across as an old man but at 36 I so much prefer watching movies at home in hi-def on my 52" Samsung LCD where I can drink beer and eat what I want as well as pause the shit when I gotta leak LOL. So I usually wait till the bluray is out unless it's an absolute critical must see movie. I don't even do shitty cam downloads either. 

Rev.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Dec 20, 2010)

I'm looking forward to this. Olivia Wilde's in 3D


----------



## orb451 (Dec 20, 2010)

LMAO @ Syn's comment "Jeff Daniels". It's Jeff Bridges  Jeff Daniels was in Arachnophobia (among many other things) but I love him best as Harry in Dumb & Dumber. 

I agree though, the close-up work for him when he spoke was definitely strange. I mean I understand the constraints they were under and everything, and it's *pretty* close, but was more of a distraction for me.

@ Rev, I couldn't agree more, and you're not alone in that regard. The audience in Tron was pretty well behaved. Went to see The Fighter last night (awesome movie btw) and the audience was terrible. People talking, on the phone, texting, etc. I mean everyone laughs at the Notebook parody at the beginning, yet few "get it" and still talk/text/etc anyway.

Fucking noobs.

I try to avoid the theatre at all costs, but there was no way around these two movies this weekend...


----------



## synrgy (Dec 20, 2010)

fixed.

I get their names mixed in my brain ALL THE TIME.


----------



## orb451 (Dec 20, 2010)

synrgy said:


> fixed.
> 
> I get their names mixed in my brain ALL THE TIME.



No worries, my wife did the same thing  I laughed hard just imagining Jeff Daniels in the role


----------



## Rick (Dec 20, 2010)

I fucking loved it. Olivia Wilde was scorching hot. 

I want to rent the original and watch it again, been a long time!


----------



## ROAR (Dec 20, 2010)

It was a pretty cool movie I guess.
My main focus was on Olivia Wilde. I'd mount that ISO.

And that blonde chick. 
Fuck. She's hot.


----------



## SirMyghin (Dec 20, 2010)

I plan to see it wednesday, but do not expect much. The acting and scripting in the original was awful ,but the graphics were cool and it was a neat idea. So I am going to see cool graphics. Couldn't care less which actress is in it, most of them I find rather booring.


----------



## petereanima (Dec 21, 2010)

I am SO looking forward to this....Tron was one of my favourite movies when i was younger, and i still love it. I hope they dont ruin it with the new one.


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 21, 2010)

Dang, 2.5 or 3 stars? I was hoping it would be really good. I loved the original, and I had high hopes for this one. This kind of came out of the blue for me, too, because I've been reading about all of The Avengers stuff for a while, but I had no idea this was in the works until like 6 months ago.


----------



## synrgy (Dec 21, 2010)

Well, 3 outta 5 is a pretty solid rating for me. It's what most good movies get. I'm too used to the Netflix star system.

A movie's gotta be pretty effing special to me to get a 4, and it basically has to be one of my 'absolute favorites of all time' to get a 5.

Also, this rating system doesn't allow half-stars. 

It's definitely worth a viewing, in it's full glory on the big theater screen with big theater sound.


----------



## Customisbetter (Dec 21, 2010)

I couldn't finish the first film as it was horrendous. Hopefully the awesome graphics can entertain me this time around.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jan 29, 2011)

i just came back from watching it...my bottom line : 

1 - history is dull and lame 
2 - CGI is ok but nothing amazing 
3 - i can't really think of anything else to say about it 

It is made by Disney..says it all..save your $$, wait until it goes on itunes...


----------



## SirMyghin (Jan 29, 2011)

I enjoyed this one, a lot better than stuff I have seen this year (Inception aside). I did make it through the first one (which was pretty bad). I would agree with the 3/5 star, solid film, nothing exceptional. Maybe 3.5. 

I liked how they filmed 'real world' in 2d but did 3-d for the grid. That was a nice touch. It was also the first film in 3-d where I felt that it did not detract from the film, or make it very hard to follow action (looking at you clash of the titans, and yes I had to watch it..)


----------



## Sofos (Jan 30, 2011)

ROAR said:


> I'd mount that ISO.













I personally quite liked it. 4/5 maybe. Ive seen it a few times. Working at a movie theater, I see just about every movie worth watching multiple times. Just say The Rite and No Strings Attached for the 3rd time each. Avatar 10 times.

The story Id give a 3/5
Acting a 3/5
Effects a 4/5
Olivia Wilde AND Jeff Bridges? 5/5

thats 4/5


----------



## Customisbetter (Jan 30, 2011)

I saw Tron last night with an herbal buddy and 

HOLY SHIT THAT WAS AWESOME!


----------



## Explorer (Jan 31, 2011)

The fuck?!

Not to derail this thread a huge amount, but you guys don't go out to the lobby and ask for your money back at the point where they don't toss people for using their phones and texting? I do!

Basically, if a theater won't get rid of those who take away from my being able to watch, or who make me miss part of the movie because I have to walk out to get help, then I'll take my money elsewhere. I've had them tell me that they couldn't refund my money but could give me a pass to another night... but if they wouldn't stop people from being idiots in the first place, why should I come back to have it happen again? 

That's the great thing about using a credit card, of course. *laugh*

----

It was a little distracting watching the Grid Lebowski be the dude, but I was able to overlook that aspect of the movie due to two others...






*laugh*


----------



## Skyblue (Feb 4, 2011)

I haven't seen the original (too young I guess?) but I enjoyed it, being a nerdy guy. 
Wasn't anything amazing plot wise or script wise, but effects were cool, plot was reasonably solid, and hey, Jeff Bridges and Olivia Wilde? Yes please.


----------



## BigBaldIan (Feb 7, 2011)

In addition to the comments about Olivia Wilde and Jeff Bridges an honourable mention to the Daft Punk soundtrack, which I personally thought was awesome.


----------



## sakeido (Feb 7, 2011)

I really liked this movie in just about every aspect.. kinda sucks that right now, its not playing in good theaters anymore, but no good quality download version has come out. I've got a powerful, powerful compulsion to Tron but I MUST WAIT


----------



## Origin (Feb 7, 2011)

It seemed kind of....aware of itself being kind of impossible to take seriously, which I appreciated.  Jeff of course was a highlight, and other than wishing I was in an altered state as soon as the city came into view, I did admittedly enjoy it.


----------



## -42- (Feb 13, 2011)

The plot left to much up too much up to question, I think the writers were hoping that most of the audience would be so distracted by visuals that they wouldn't think to question the plot (in the vein of the Star Wars Prequels).


----------



## groph (Feb 13, 2011)

I saw it last Thursday, strangely it was still playing.

What I liked

- Flashy lights
- Good music
- Nice set designs
- Olivia Wilde

What I didn't like

- Stupid plot.
- Stupid bad guy
- They killed Castor off too soon
- They contradict Quorra's character

Seriously. They should have re-written the story and had Castor as the antagonist. Sure, Clu could be off on some crazy power trip, but Castor could be revealed to have some insidious ulterior motive which causes Kevin and Clu to re-unite and ally against Castor. At least that would have given a bit of a twist to the story and Castor could have been a sort of puppet master, manipulating the conditions of the struggle between Clu and Flynn, up until the big reveal that Castor is actually the bad guy. The plot was far too linear and lacking in any interesting dynamics. Clu's motive for invading the world with his army isn't established, and neither was his extermination of the Isos. Instead, these events just drive a generic conflict. "Oh shit, something bad is about to happen, we'd better stop it!" 

Wasn't Quorra supposed to be a sort of dominatrix-y, unbelievably sexy character with absolutely no dependence on the male characters? She was established as such, an actual strong character who lived on her own terms (maybe she could have been Flynn's bodyguard). Soon enough though, she was watered down into the typical female character, swooning over the male lead, establishing some awkward puppy love reminiscent of 14 year olds. She starts off by owning face, and ends nuzzling Sam's neck while looking at the sun rising. She basically becomes completely childish and dependent.

Take away the flashy lights and Daft Punk and you're left with a seriously boring movie. My rating is 6/10, and that is mostly because of Quorra's tights and the scene where Castor was shooting his laser cane while holding it suggestively close to his junk, while laughing maniacally. That scene was hilarious.


----------



## MFB (Feb 13, 2011)

She's dependent because oh I don't know, she's IN AN ENTIRELY DIFFERENT WORLD. Wouldn't you be the same exact way if you were a new comer to somewhere that's pretty different from what you know?


----------



## groph (Feb 13, 2011)

MFB said:


> She's dependent because oh I don't know, she's IN AN ENTIRELY DIFFERENT WORLD. Wouldn't you be the same exact way if you were a new comer to somewhere that's pretty different from what you know?



She's dependent throughout the whole movie. She gets her arm cut off and depends on Kevin to save her life, she's clinging on to Sam when they're standing in the portal, and she has that awkward little puppy love with him.

LOL I CAN TYPE IN CAPS TOO


----------



## MFB (Feb 13, 2011)

To be fair, she's probably hanging on to Sam when they're going through just as kind of "Hey, he's from this other world and has come through safely so he should go back safely as well" thing. I know that's usually a big deal in any kind of sci-fi/fantasy media that deals with different realities.

As for Flynn, I'm pretty sure they explained why he needed to help fix her and such


----------



## groph (Feb 13, 2011)

MFB said:


> To be fair, she's probably hanging on to Sam when they're going through just as kind of "Hey, he's from this other world and has come through safely so he should go back safely as well" thing. I know that's usually a big deal in any kind of sci-fi/fantasy media that deals with different realities.
> 
> As for Flynn, I'm pretty sure they explained why he needed to help fix her and such



I just got done writing a critical response to this movie for one of my classes so I was all up on my "let's play the university game and point out gender inequalities in Disney movies" bit. I do think that she started off well but just got more and more childish as the movie went on and her character suffered as a result. She has no staying power, in 10 years people won't be going "OH MAN, REMEMBER QUORRA FROM TRON?" Sure a few people will dress up as her and go to ComicCon but I doubt she'll have any sort of lasting legacy like the female lead in something like Resident Evil or Aerith from Final Fantasy would have.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Feb 13, 2011)

I liked the first movie a bit, And I love jeff Daniels, but is this even worth seeing?


----------



## groph (Feb 13, 2011)

Guitarman700 said:


> I liked the first movie a bit, And I love jeff Daniels, but is this even worth seeing?


 
Eh, get inder the influence of something and it'd be a lot better. The plot is really bad and it's a generally dry movie. Visually it's awesome, though.

I don't know if you're joking because Jeff Bridges and Jeff Daniels have already been mixed up in this thread but it's Jeff Bridges in this movie.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Feb 13, 2011)

groph said:


> Eh, get inder the influence of something and it'd be a lot better. The plot is really bad and it's a generally dry movie. Visually it's awesome, though.
> 
> I don't know if you're joking because Jeff Bridges and Jeff Daniels have already been mixed up in this thread but it's Jeff Bridges in this movie.



Doh, yeah, Jeff bridges. Brain moves slow when sleepy.


----------

